
Hardware Accelerator for Adversarial Attacks on Deep Learning Neural Networks - godelmachine
https://arxiv.org/abs/2008.01219
======
mas3god
You can attack deep learning networks?

~~~
ttul
By “attack” the authors mean figuring out ways to trick the network into
classifying things incorrectly. For example, you might attack a network that
recognizes faces by determining certain inputs that still are recognizable as
faces to a human, but not to the network.

~~~
jtsiskin
A practical example of this is getting ads in banned ad categories (drugs,
sex, etc.) around google or facebooks ad filters

